# Copper cell



## Slochteren (Mar 21, 2017)

Found this this morning in my copper cell. Grew in one night.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 21, 2017)

Copper can be beautiful too it appears. 8) 

It looks like a dead branch from one of my evergreen shrubs in the yard.


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 21, 2017)

wow... putting those in clear epoxy could make some VERY interesting bookends... you could probably sell something like that for more than you can refine gold for!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 21, 2017)

Now all you have to do is to figure out how to repeat it.


----------



## Slochteren (Mar 21, 2017)

Just came home from work and found this "forrest", grew in only 10 hous.


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2017)

Bookends good idea.

Otherwise, get some gelatin in there and level that stuff out!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 21, 2017)

Or a tiny bit of iron-free molasses or thiourea and maybe a trace of chloride.


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

mls26cwru said:


> wow... putting those in clear epoxy could make some VERY interesting bookends... you could probably sell something like that for more than you can refine gold for!


I agree, worth more than it's weight in Au if marketed right.

Don't think so? go look at the prices payed for ant mound art.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 22, 2017)

If you would like to sell them, send me a message. I have a guy that would LOVE to buy those!


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 23, 2017)

joekbit said:


> mls26cwru said:
> 
> 
> > wow... putting those in clear epoxy could make some VERY interesting bookends... you could probably sell something like that for more than you can refine gold for!
> ...


Agreed! Now I'm thinking about setting one up because some of my jewelry-making colleagues would love to see/have them! One of them also hates fire ants and wants to kill some with hot aluminum


----------

